# I wanna be a SUPERSTAR!!!



## snowkei (Dec 4, 2009)

hey all,
I seldom post here recently...
hope you'll still remember me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here's my 'wanna-be-a-superstar look'
hope u'll like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before/after









*what I use*
*[face & cheek]*
1. RMK cream foundation #102
2. MUFE HD liquid foundation #175
3. Chanel loose powder #30
4. Stila convertible color #PEONY
5. MAC blush #prism
6. Shu Uemura blush #pink 30
7. MUF duo shader
8. MAC MSF #shooting star

*[eye & lash & brow]*
1. MAC paints #bare canvas
2. Bobbi Brown eye palette #stonewash nude
3. Integrate liquid liner #black
4. false eyelashes
5. Shu Uemura brow pencil #9
6. MAC  brow set#beguile

*[lip]*
1. MAC l/s #freckle tone
2. MAC dazzleglass #she-zam


----------



## tepa1974 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! YOu look beautiful!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 4, 2009)

You look beautiful! I love your blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 4, 2009)

Gorgeous look, I love the lashes!


----------



## makeba (Dec 4, 2009)

wow!!! always stunning. i remember when your hair was short!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2009)

you look stunning! Of course we remember u


----------



## limararwot (Dec 4, 2009)

This is an absolutely incredible look on you! Your application is amazing and your skin looks flawless! I'm so jealous. By the way, you totally rock the monolid!


----------



## makikay (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW you are amazing!


----------



## blackeneddove (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW, this is great! I love the lashes and how sultry this is, and your skin is flawless.. beautiful!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 4, 2009)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## lojical1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazing transformation!! work it girl!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay you're back! I love all of your FOTD and wish you'd post more. You look amazing!


----------



## Malena (Dec 4, 2009)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 4, 2009)

Great to see you again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful look!


----------



## amberenees (Dec 4, 2009)

love it...
you lOOk gOrg!!!


----------



## Tinker01 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow!! Definetely giving this a try


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Dec 4, 2009)

You look so perfect!  I was hoping if you take requests you might do a tutorial from start to finish on applying your foundation/concealer, etc. to get your "perfect face" look.


----------



## retrofox (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW your beautiful!! Are you sure your not a superstar already becuz your face is flawless!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 4, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love it. And it's great to see you posting again. I've missed your FOTD + Tuts


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 4, 2009)

love it!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2009)

beautiful work!


----------



## misha5150 (Dec 4, 2009)

Girl, this look is crazy hawt!! Rock it on out!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Dec 4, 2009)

gorgeous snowkei! i always love your posts!!!


----------



## Saints (Dec 4, 2009)

Of course we didn't forget you, your skills are amazing!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 4, 2009)

...Whoa. Beautiful as always!


----------



## fintia (Dec 4, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Penn (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW!!!! You look soo gorgeous! I really missed your fotds, and this is one of my favourites. I love your hair too! You really do look like a superstar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you post again more often!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 5, 2009)

Gorgeous as always I adore your FOTDs!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW! Stunningly beautiful! Your skin is perfect and the lashes are awesome!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow! You radiate the same vibe as Jolin Cai (蔡依林), and I mean it as a compliment. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Dec 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning.. wow.


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive missed your posts, 

this is sooo hot!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 5, 2009)

Gorgeous as always.


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 8, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! You have the most perfect skin and great blending skills!!


----------



## MadLove (Dec 8, 2009)

Your skin is gorgeous!
I love this!


----------



## crashingg (Dec 9, 2009)

beautiful! your skin looks FLAWLESS


----------



## taina007 (Dec 9, 2009)

absolutely love this look! amazing skin too!


----------



## dopista (Dec 9, 2009)

your back!! Lovely FOTD as usual..


----------



## Annigje (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, you look stunning


----------



## ty_inspires (Dec 9, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Khalia25 (Dec 9, 2009)

You never disappoint!! I love this, and your hair has grown back so fast! I'm sure work has been keeping you busy, so I'll wait patiently for your next post!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 9, 2009)

gorgeous. i've always loved your fotd's


----------



## crissy22 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOVE what you do with the brows..


----------



## kisstina07 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, I literally said Wow when I saw the before/after. So beautiful!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 10, 2009)

of course we remember you! you've been my inspiration for years and i love your smoky eye looks..so beautiful!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Dec 10, 2009)

incredible. i want you to do my makeup haha =] eee so pretty


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 11, 2009)

Such a sexy look!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 11, 2009)

You look fantastic. Love the focus on the dark lashes and I adore your hair.


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Dec 11, 2009)

I just joined Specktra a couple months ago, but I came across your name on another forum and looked you up here.  I've been waiting for you to do another FOTD!  (Sorry, this post is starting to sound kinda stalkerish.  LOL!)  Your skills are amazing!!!  I love your before/after pics.  You're one of my faves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you post more often!


----------



## enflmdphnx (Dec 12, 2009)

This Is An Absolutely Stunning Transformation! Great Job!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Dec 14, 2009)

That's AMAZING. WOW.


----------



## Sythua (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh wow, you look stunning my dear


----------



## pikushi (Dec 15, 2009)

~!! that looks like 2 completely different people! your makeup looks so pretty on you


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 15, 2009)

which falsies u using on top? i love them!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the lashes


----------



## Taj (Dec 15, 2009)

You are still that good ! Marvelous work !


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 15, 2009)

your skin is so nice!


----------



## mistella (Dec 17, 2009)

so soft & pretty!


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

You look like a superstar!!


----------



## redenvelope (Dec 17, 2009)

so beautiful!


----------



## Kole_Erlene (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh. this look is gorgeous!!


----------



## Nox (Dec 18, 2009)

Love your work, as always!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Dec 18, 2009)

Gosh you're stunning. I just adore those eyelashes.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Dec 18, 2009)

AMAZING! you look stunning!

and i love your tutorials b/c my eyelids fold similarly to yours, so learning from your techniques really helps


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 18, 2009)

Your skin looks pearlized. It's got a great shine.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 25, 2009)

simple yet fierce


----------

